# BABY BACK RIBS BLACK ON THE UNDERSIDE



## ravenclan (Feb 21, 2015)

i have a Masterbuilt XL propane smoker. my Question is when i smoke my ribs the top and the side of the rib looks great but the under side is Black , the ribs taste great but the black is a little off setting .

i have tried  a pan on the rack below the ribs both empty and with water but still the same , like  i said the ribs are great tasting and fall off the bone which the wife loves but not sure why the ribs are so black on the under side .

i cook them at 240 degrees for 4 hours i do not turn and do not foil them .

i have 3 therms added to the smoker and all three are with-in 10 degrees.

Thanks!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there sugar in your rub? Do you sauce, if so with what?


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 23, 2015)

yes i have sugar in the rub but i do not put any on the bottom and i do not sause the ribs.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the same issue with my masterbuilt dual fuel when I use propane.  Same as you report.  Top side looks great but the bottoms look overly charred.  They taste fine though.  I'm interested to see if anyone responds with some knowledge of this annoying phenomenon haha


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 23, 2015)

the smoker works great , i get the thin blue smoke and it lasts for two to three hours depending on how many chuncks and type of wood and thats all i need to get the smoke flavor in the meat.

just that dang black/charred bottom that has me puzzled ?????


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 23, 2015)

RavenClan said:


> the smoker works great , i get the thin blue smoke and it lasts for two to three hours depending on how many chuncks and type of wood and thats all i need to get the smoke flavor in the meat.
> 
> just that dang black/charred bottom that has me puzzled ?????



I am happy with mine as well but even wih a really large chunk I only seem to get about an hour with a big chunk.  If I ever try to put more than one they always seem to catch on fire


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 23, 2015)

the only thing I can think of would be fresh air for the burner...  burner is burning clean ?? ..  no black soot ?? ...


----------



## bregent (Feb 23, 2015)

Weird. I think it would taste terrible if the black was caused by soot. Are you using cherry wood by any chance?


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 25, 2015)

Blue flame and the wood "chip" pan i modified , original pan had the bottom with the three raised areas which left a opening under neath so took a hammer to it and bent them back down to close it up, no more wood catching fire, on the ribs i use hickory. the top/back vent i have half open to move the air/smoke .

i can turn my smoker all the way down to "low" and my smoker gets down to 200 degrees no matter what the temp outside .

i had a electric smoker made by Cajun Injector but after ten years of hard smoking in it , it finally died so i have been useing my propane smoker alot more and since then i dont think i will replace my electric smoker.


----------



## superdave (Feb 25, 2015)

RavenClan said:


> i have been useing my propane smoker alot more and since then i dont think i will replace my electric smoker.


I bought a propane burner for my old electric and converted it.  It is my overflow or back up smoker.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 25, 2015)

My prpane smoker is the XL model and i can smoke 15 racks of baby back ribs at one time and thats with out cutting the rack i have also smoked eight whole briskets at once "will never do that again" that was a all nighter and then some !


----------



## superdave (Feb 25, 2015)

Having the second smoker is nice for doing side dishes where one opens the door more frequently and it doesn't impact the meat cook.


----------

